# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Fire place, should it go? Trying to convince my hubby

## Lilmsreno

Ok, so we've done some renovations over the last few weeks ie. removed walls, gyprock, new ceilings etc....anyhoo, we have/had a fire place in our lounge room, siting on sandstone....I (along with our builder) convinced my husband to get rid of some of the sandstone in prep for floor sanding.....now I'm sitting back, looking at the fireplace and the remaining sandstone it's sitting on, thinking it must go! It looks dated, it stands out like a pimple on a pumpkin, in a room we're trying to open up and slightly modernise.....some family and friends agree with me...hubby??? Not so much. So looking at the pictures below, I'd like other people's opinions, should it stay or should it go?

----------


## davegol

I think it would look alright if you got rid of all the stone and just kept the fireplace, but if you can't do that, then get rid of the lot. very subjective though - you'll get lots of opinions .. but in the end it's personal taste.

----------


## Bloss

Rip it out. I love slow combustion stoves, but yep it is dated, they are are messy and will ruin the painted surfaces inside. Your neighbours will hate you every time you use it, you have to source wood - mess about lighting -  and in Sydney, better to take over that space for other uses. Tell hubby to move on . . .  he's got romantic notions of fireside cuddles - it's really just hard work and  PITA to look after!  :Wink:

----------


## watson

:What he said: 
and in the Immortal words of Jim Reeves............"he'll have to go"   :Biggrin:

----------


## barney118

Think hard, as new regulations are much tougher if down the track you want it back for one reason or another. Give it a makeover, I installed a gas point in mine.  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## shauck

I'd put it in the fugly category.

----------


## Lilmsreno

:Yippy:  I win.....it's gone!!!

----------


## activeman

I think you should've kept it, but if it doesn't fit in with the overall style of your renovation, then fair enough.

----------


## Lilmsreno

Nah it didn't fit in at all...once pulled out, and on closer inspection, it was all corroded inside.....it's at least 30 yrs old. We did find an old newspaper under the sandstone...that was pretty cool.

----------


## goldie1

Better for it to be gone. 30 years old a waste time.  Are you still allowed to use wood fires in Sydney?

----------


## Lilmsreno

Yeah we can....of course they're much better nowadays, burn cleaner apparently..

----------

